# QRA , Hazop and Hazid



## drengine (9 ديسمبر 2010)

برجاء لو فيه اي مهنجس عندو كورسات اة اي كتب عن الـ Safety , QRA , hazop and hazid studies
كذلك لو فيه حد عندو اي برامج سوف وير لعمل تلك الدراسات و تعليمها 
نرجو الافادة و المشاركة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ههااييلل (7 أبريل 2013)

ارجووووووووو برتامج hazop with pasword


----------

